# Cape Chef and Papa met in the kitchen.



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I just spent five hours with Cape Chef!

I was invited to give a class on olive oil at the Mystic Cooking School. Part of the arrangement was that I was expected to also teach some of my great aunt Ypatia's recipes. I was terrified! I am a Home Cook, a Foodie, an Olive oil Consultant, but I am not a trained Chef! I was sharing this info with CC who offered to come to the rescue!

I have cooked these recipes a hundred times before but they never tasted as good as today! Cape Chef is a great guy and I am honored to share his friendship. Top that with being a GREAT SUPER CHEF and now I know why his family adores him! 

Happy Father's Day CC! Thank you for your friendship and for allowing me to be your helper in the kitchen today!

(We took pictures too!)  

PS He really wears a cape!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Papa!!!

I just returned home after looking in at work after I left you in Mystic.The first thing i did was try one of the lemon stuffed Rovies olives...They are the greatest table olive I have ever eaten. I would like to say that I had a wondeful time "entertaining"the mystic community on the benefite of fine olive oil and great food.
Your aunts recipes were alot of fun for me to prepare and they are excellent dishes.

Papa has a incredible personality and is a joy to be around, It's funny how things happen in life.Papa captivated his audience for three hours with his warm stories while I diced,chopped,roasted and sauteed. I had a great time and I hope that we can again get together,but next time you wear the Apron  

cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh, I would love to have been there! Oh, I would love to have tasted the food!! What an unbeatable combination of knowledge, personalities and love of all things food in the two of you. So when is the Midwest tour? This is a tag team we should all see in action (hopefully in pictures posted somewhere here, guys).


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What fun!!!! Ok what did you cook????


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Details, details! This is a fabulous story! We have to hear what the dishes were! 

It must have been a lot of fun.. What a fine combination of talent you both are.

Happy Father's Day.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

Thank you for your kind comments and sentiments!

Here is the menu:

Country Side Salad with a herbal dressing

Prawns with Feta, Tomatoes, and Greek Oregano

Greek Stuffed Roast Chicken

Garlic, Thyme, & Rosemary Pan-roasted Potatoes

Cognac-flavored Hot Fudge Sauce over ice cream

The recipes are displayed at the "Papa's Kitchen" section of my site (www.OliveTree.cc).

CC had a couple of wonderful suggestions for improving my recipes. I am going to update my recipes to reflect his suggestions this upcoming week.

It was a lot of fun!

You got a deal CC! Next time I will wear the Apron!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I forgot to mention that we told everyone in the Class the story about how Cape Chef and I met and that this was the first time that we actually met in person. Everyone loved that story and I think that we might have some new foodies-members in our Cafe soon.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Papa, how heartwarming it is that you and Cape Chef finally met in person and actually cooked together. Happy Father's Day everyone!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

So let me get this straight. Papa did the talkin and CC did the cookin! What a great team effort. The menu looks very good too!

As a first encounter, I'm glad everything went so well! I envy you guys!

And papa, what colour was the cape?

Happy Father's Day to all!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

CC, Papa,
It sounds like you two had a wonderful time. I hope we can all see pictures soon!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CC,

Maybe during the fall, in CT?


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

Thank you so much for your heartwarming sentiments!

Cape Chef and I will post the recipes as soon as the pictures are ready.

Thank you once again!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Kimmie:

CC wears a white cape! The symbol of every "White Knight", "Good Cowboy" or "Great Chef"!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It must be very becoming, LOL.

Thank you, Papa!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I am blushing like a child....

There is something to relish from this encounter. In a world that seems to be so negative,So hurtful. That two people who have never met,but seem to share a passion for good food,good friends as well as other things, come together and have fun,educate and learn. There still is hope in the world When I flew to Chicago in May,I was so excited...and I ended up having such a incredible time.Nicko,Coleen,mezz,Momoreg,Jorden They were just names on a screen...(ok,Maybe a little more than that)But when we met and hung out it was like we were old friends. I felt that way when i turned the corner at the cooking school and saw papa sitting there,Olive oil in tow....and a warm ,welcoming smile.I feel blessed to be apart of this industry that has enabled me to meet and talk to so many wonderful people.

Peace and purity.
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What a beautiful post, CC

I am very touched by your sensitivity!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You people are so kind!!

It really touches my heart to hear such warm words. I really hope as time goes by I get to meet as many of you as possible 
cc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Having met Cape Chef myself I can also second that there is no one that I would rather have in the kitchen to coach and guide me through a session. You were very blessed Papa. The other side of that is that I have also chatted many times with Papa and I am sure it was a complete thrill for you Cape to hang out with such a great person.

I think it would be cool to post the menu, recipes, and any photos on ChefTalk if you guys are up for it.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Finally! A white cape? Thank you Papa. I should have been able to guess that one


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

The saga of the Cape finally came to an end!

It's *White*!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I am practicing to see if I have finally mastered the technique of posting pictures on our Cafe. I am getting ready for when CC's pictures get developed.

This is my most favorite drawing from a book of my childhood hero Tintin (I am still a dedicated fan of Herge's works). As a child, I used to look at that picture and dream of sailing around the world in the pursuit of new discoveries.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

How nice Papa,

Tintin is my very favorite!

Your picture was taken from "Le Secret de La Licorne".

Such fond memories...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm sitting here looking at a poster of the rocket landing on the moon as drawn by Hergé. You are never too old for Tintitn. It really should be required reading.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I LOVE Tintin. Iza have you been to le Petit Moulinsart? It used to be one of our favourite hangouts when we lived in Mtl...


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I am so excited that they are others who share my excitement about Tintin!

When I lived in Belgium I visited the Herge Museum. The exhibits were wonderful! It is never too late to feel like a kid again!

Here is a link that you might enjoy: http://www.Tintin.com


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I watch The Adventures of Tintin every Saturday morning on CBC.

Thanks for the link, Papa.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Love Tintin. I knitted a Tintin sweater many years ago (for ME!)...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Pooh I am jealous. I want a Tintin sweater! If only I knew how to knit. 

So what's your favourite Tintin? I always had a thing for Tintin au Tibet. I also always liked Tintin et le lotus Bleu and Les cigares du pharaon. Guess I like the exotic one.


I remember as a kid seeing Tintin et les oranges bleues and Tintin et la toison d'or. They are the only films done with actors. What great memory.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Iza,

I like the ones you mentioned, plus:

L'oreille cassée (The Broken Ear)
On a marché sur la lune (Explorers on the Moon)
L'Affaire Tournesol (The Calculus Affair)
Tintin en Amérique (Tintin in America)

The two movies you mentioned are so great, in my humble opinion.

As for the sweater (sigh) I cook more than I knit at the moment. Maybe in my old age...


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Sounds like you guys had a blast..
Wishing I was there too.
danielle


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

My most favorite Tintin stories are:

Le Secret de la Licorne
Le Tresor de Raquam LeRouge
The Seven Crystal Balls
Prisoners of the Sun


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Anneke:

I look actually something between Obelix and Capitain Haddock!  

I love Asterix too but mt most favorite was Tintin. I had to struggle between Idefix and Milou as prime name choices for my Scotie. The solution? I named him Chief Inspector Maigret!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Mille millions de mille sabord!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Tonnerre de Brest!! How could I forget Le temple du soleil. It's where I first learn about eclipse. Loved the film, the song was so beautiful. 

No one named Tintin et les Soviets. What a book. It was never released in colours. It's part of the archives de Tintin.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

a dictionary of the "jurons" of Capataine Haddock.

Too bad la boutique Tintin closed down. They had great things, very pricey but nice.

How could I forget Le temple du soleil. It's where I first learn about eclipse. Loved the film, the song was so beautiful.

No one named Tintin et les Soviets. What a book. It was never released in colours. It's part of the archives de Tintin.

Anyone bought the Tintin magazine? My dad used bought it every week. He was always the first one to read it. Then we all fought for it.

[ June 25, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Being half Belgian myself, I always thought when I was a kid that Tintin and I were related .... My favourite book was Tintin au Tibet. My love of Tintin was only matched by my love of Asterix. How about you guys?


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Iza:

The official Tintin store is now open on the Internet. Here is the link:
http://store.tintin.com/en/index.cfm

Have fun!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Tintin is totally new to me, Papa. I loved the pictures that you posted though. The ship reminded me of Peter Pan, and how I grew up so much loving anything to do with pirate stories


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

Here is Cape Chef and myself, exhausted after a hot and humid afternoon at the Mystic Cooking School.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

There's a problem with your pic, Papa!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Kimmie:

It loads fine on my computer. Please let me know what the problem is.

La Terre est Vivante!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Won't load on mine either 
Just get a little box with a red X in it.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I apologize for this problem.

Try this link anf go to the Cape Chef Album:
http://y42.photos.yahoo.com/papaalexander

I do hope this works!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I tried to copy the image here, to no avail.

Sorry Papa!

You both look so good together, even after a trying day!



[ July 20, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank you Kimmie!

It felt even better getting to know CC!

Thank you also for trying to post the photo for me.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Gosh, Papa, I'm blushing









Lucky you Papa to have met CC.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What a dastardly duo!!  

Thanks for sharing the fun w/ us.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Great picture guys!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

What fun!!!

It was really a great time and Papa is a gentle giant,

I am also so happy to have had the pleasure of teaching and learning with papa.

cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Great picture, fellas. You almost look like brothers! Not bad for a couple of guys who sweated over a hot stove for the day.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

Thank you so much for your kind comments.

Kimmie, ... you little devil!!!  

It was a great experience for me being side to side with Cape Chef. I learned a lot from him that afternoon. He has a great personality and I felt as if we had known each other for years!


----------

